# Pandemic or any Nat'l Emergency - how will you prepare?



## marmalady (Mar 15, 2006)

Serious subject, all.  A congressman today suggested stockpiling canned tuna and powdered milk, tho why he chose those 2, I don't know.

Having lived in a post-hurricaine zone and also in close proximity to NYC after 9/11, we think a lot about emergency preparedness.  I thought this would be a good place to combine thoughts on if/how we should prepare our homes and pantries in the event of a bird flu pandemic, or any other disaster situation.

Some things to think about right off the bat are food, water, shelter, security in our homes.  How is your pantry stocked - right now - if you were to lose access to the grocery store?  What about a water supply?  Power supply?

I just ran across the site below, which gave me some 'food for thought' in pantry preparedness:

http://www.planforflu.com/survival_grocery_list

I think there are some good suggestions on the site in general, and a few items in the pantry I'm not sure I would have thought of on my own!

I think everyone should also be aware of the scams that are already out there, or will be soon, offering remedies, 'vaccines', etc. that are obviously of no benefit, or they would be in world-wide use.  

Again, a serious subject, but one that needs to be addressed.  I'm looking forward to some lively debate and great ideas from all!  (and most of all, hope that nothing comes of the bird flu or any disaster!)


----------



## pdswife (Mar 15, 2006)

Our pantry is always full... and we have another collection of canned food and water down under the house in the storage area.  Paul has a ton of batteries and other do-dads, just in case too.


----------



## Raven (Mar 15, 2006)

WOW!  What a freaky co-incidence.  I'm working on a disaster preparedness flyer for our apartment complex and came here to see if we have anyone who speaks Spanish to help me write up the Spanish version! LOL!

I used to be a volunteer with our local Office of Emergency Services and served as a Disaster Co-ordinator (1992-2000... we came under FEMA in 1998) to this region of our church and education was always as huge chunk of our activities.  


I've got my disaster kit packed, complete with 3 day's supply of MRE's.  I pray I never have to use it.

God Bless
Raven


----------



## Alix (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm a stockpiler so I usually have lots of stuff on hand. I think things are a bit different in Canada (or at least here in the West though) we don't have anyone recommending we prepare for a pandemic quite yet. I pray that doesn't ever happen. I think that stocking things like canned ham, tuna and some meats is a good call. I would also stock things like canned peaches, creamed corn so that the veggie/fruit area is also covered a bit. We have a wood burning fireplace and TONS of wood, so if we ever lost power/heat we would be OK there. I'm not sure what else I would put in if I thought we were going to be isolated. Maybe a bunch of flour and other baking staples?


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm not a stockpiler; I buy and use fresh whenever I can.  Also, I'm not cooking for a family of 4 or more every day, so using all that dried and canned stuff isn't going to happen quickly.  Furthermore, I am likely not going to have power if indeed a disaster comes.  Certainly some canned soups and chili, some fish etc, but not huge amounts.  However, a case of MREs from the local surplus store might not be a bad investment for a single guy or couple.  At least one wouldn't starve while trying to get to safety etc.


----------



## Constance (Mar 16, 2006)

I hoard food. I think it's from all those years of scraping and scrimping when my kids were small. Now that I can afford it, I keep well stocked so we won't run out. 
The only thing I don't have a lot of is bottled water. HB says we have 60 gallons in the hot water heater we can drain off. 
That would be a 30 day supply of drinking water for the two of us.


----------



## marmalady (Mar 16, 2006)

We're going to get some water purifying tablets.  One thing we do around the start of hurricane season is to wash out and save any 2-liter soda/juice bottles.  When we hear of a storm possibly coming our way, we just fill up the bottles.  Once the danger is past, they get dumped on the garden, and bottles saved to use again.


----------



## BigDog (Mar 16, 2006)

It's tough to stock when space is limited. We still rent, and there's not a ton of space to stock stuff. Now that I think about it, though, the garage is a disaster from when we moved in. Once we get some decent weather, I'll be in there going through stuff and organizing. Then we'd have some room in containers to put stuff. We usually always have CNS from Campbell's on hand with crackers. 

Worst case scenario, I'll go hunt with what I have for firearms.


----------



## Constance (Mar 16, 2006)

BigDog said:
			
		

> Worst case scenario, I'll go hunt with what I have for firearms.



Every time HB sees me feeding the squirrels, he teases me about fattening them up for a back-up food supply.


----------



## BigDog (Mar 16, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Every time HB sees me feeding the squirrels, he teases me about fattening them up for a back-up food supply.


 
We got a bird feeder out on the deck  . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## cara (Mar 16, 2006)

I think we could live with our pasta & pesto for at least two weeks...


----------



## buckytom (Mar 16, 2006)

marmalady said:
			
		

> We're going to get some water purifying tablets. One thing we do around the start of hurricane season is to wash out and save any 2-liter soda/juice bottles. When we hear of a storm possibly coming our way, we just fill up the bottles. Once the danger is past, they get dumped on the garden, and bottles saved to use again.


 
marm, be careful with water purification tablets. they also end up purifying your intestinal tract, and it could end up making matters worse.

look into a backpacker's pump purifier. the better ones will remove most chemicals and all living organisms to make the water safe.

since i was a kid, i've always stored a few fully equipped backpacks in my basement, ready for use. it happened to be the best way to store my stuff, keeping it all together and ready to go, sans food and water. i've joked with friends about how i could disappear into the mountains on a moments notice with full survival gear if the world ever went to heck, but in the back of my mind i was only half joking.

as far as pantry foods go, we have enough on hand at any time to live for a good month or 2. and i usually keep a dozen or more gallons of water in the basement as well, using it up and replenishing it every few weeks. our tap water has so much chlorine in it we refuse to use it for drinking and cooking, using the bottled water instead.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 16, 2006)

Not going to prepare. Not concerned about anything.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 16, 2006)

Thnis isn't in any way trying to recruit for my church, so take this in the spirit in which it's given.

I belong to the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints.  Our church has been suggesting that it's members prepare both a 2 year supply of food and maintain a 36 hour emergency kit for disaster preparedness.  And we have been doing it for better than thirty years.  That's a good place to find the types of things needed in a disaster, both for the short term, and the long term.

Why keep a 2 year supply?  I know of several families that have had to live extended time periods off of their supply due mainly to the loss of jobs, and the difficulty of finding a new means of financial support.

I live in an area of the country that has the least number of natural disasters of record.  There are no tornadoes, huricanes, earthquakes, fires, floods, etc.  I have the largest and cleanest body of fresh water on the planet almost at my back door.  There is plenty of wild-life in the area, as well as vegetable foods that are available year round, even in the snow.  So you might ask, why would I need emergency supplies?

Yes I could build a winter-proof shelter.  Yes I can find food and water.  Yes I could survive off of the land.  But if the upper-peninsula were cut of by, say, a severe blizzard that closed the Mackinaw Bridge, closed the state highways (which has happened occasionally), then we would be completely isolated from supply distribution chains.  Our stores would quickly run out of goods.  Most people don't know how to survive off of the land.  Plus, If I have plenty, than I can share some with my neighbors who may not.

Sadly, due to financial stress caused by various life occurances (furnaace broke down last week), and a car that has been sucking money out of me, and helping my children with tuition and books, my resources are stretched further than I'm used to.  I need to build back up.

But whether you believe Armegeddon is just around the corner, or if you choose not to worry about anything, preparedness is a wise thing.  It only takes one severe windstorm to knock out power for a large city portion.  That means that perishables would spoil in the markets, electrical power might be gone for a few days, etc.

Myself, I think this is a valuable topic.  And the LDS Church has some wonderful food storage and disaster preparedness regimens already in place, with literature to teach what needs to be in your home.  Contact them.  We're a freindly bunch who love to share our knowledge.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## marmalady (Mar 17, 2006)

Bucky, I did mean those purifying kits, not the tablets - senior moment, lol!  Your story about your backpacks reminds me of 'life after 9/11' in Jersey.  We lived about 20 miles outside NYC, and between the uncertainty about the terrorists and the anthrax alerts, we had 'go' bags packed and ready, with clothing, water, medical supplies, and toiletries, in case we had to leave in a hurry.  

GW, thanks for all the info.  You're right, it doesn't have to be 'Armageddon' - a major storm would do it, as we've all learned from the Gulf coast this year.  Having been through enough 'disasters', I've learned that you can't rely on things being just as they are.  After a snowstorm, you may not be able to get to the store for a week, or maybe you'll have power outages for that time.  Not fun in the dead of winter.  Delivery trucks won't be able to get through to the stores, and if the stores are without power, they won't be receiving shipments of perishables anyway.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 17, 2006)

marm, i live about the same distance as you did. from a hill up the block from my house, you could see the towers burning that day.  

goodweed, thank god somebody's prepared, and prepared to help others.

i guess they didn't get to call themselves _latter_ day saints for nothing.


----------



## marmalady (Mar 17, 2006)

Bucky, just bein' nosy - we lived in Bridgewater - where are you?

DH worked nights in the City; didn't go in the first night, but the 2nd night, went in via 95 and the GW, then down the West Side highway to the ABC building in mid-town.   

We drove up to Washington Rock and saw the towers.  

Sort of funny story re the first few days post - my son and I, and his aide (who had lived a very sheltered life!), were sitting out on the deck about a week or so after, when about 6 fighter jets zoomed right over us and broke the sound barrier just as they flew over.  Poor woman thought we were being attacked; we had to tell her, 'no, these are the GOOD guys'!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 17, 2006)

my sister lives in bridgewater marm. nice town, nice neighbors. they have a huge house and property, i'd love to move down there.

we're still trying to fix up my mil's old house in garfield so we can sell it. we turned it into a 2 family to move in to take care of her, but now are stuck with an old house with a million things to upgrade or fix before we can move.

been looking in wayne and a little farther west on 80. i grew up in demarest, tho, so i've been in bergen county almost my whole life. (was born in nyc).

did your hubby work in 125 west end, or 7 west 66th? both are only blocks from cbs.


----------



## marmalady (Mar 17, 2006)

He worked at 125 West End; right across the street from the main power company building, where they had snipers on the roof in case of an attack on the power supply; really messed up parking for a 6 block radius around the building!

Garfield's a cute town, too.  Have you thought of looking around Bedminster, or further down 206, in Hillsborough?  There was a lot of development going on right as we were getting ready to move.  We had a 150 year old house in Bwater, on 2 acres of land - it was wildlife central - even had a coyote the last year we were there!


----------



## Hopz (Mar 17, 2006)

I see a lot of talk relative to the Bird Flu about stockpiling water... are there any facts about the bird thing effecting the water supply, or is this a general thing?


----------



## marmalady (Mar 17, 2006)

I don't think it will affect the water supply as in contaminating it; but - if there are quarantines, power outages, etc., it could very well affect delivery of water.


----------



## spdrdr (Mar 17, 2006)

*filtered water from fridge?*

Have new Kenmore fridge w/ built-in water filter. Wonder would this be sufficient? It does a great job on the chlorine.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Mar 17, 2006)

Chlorine will actually dissapate over time, or can be boiled off. However, more and more municipal water supplies are using chloramine, which doesn't dissapate or boil off. It can be dropped out with sulfites, though...

Brewers always want to know this kind of stuff so they can tinker with their brewing water...

John


----------



## buckytom (Mar 17, 2006)

they do *what* in their brewing water?????


----------



## ronjohn55 (Mar 17, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> they do *what* in their brewing water?????


 
Nah, we only do THAT to the cider...   

John


----------



## buckytom (Mar 17, 2006)

rofl, yes, your cider did have a kind of t_wang_ to it...


----------



## Hopz (Mar 17, 2006)

I know I always "tinker" with my brew water... that's part of the fun of brewing...
This pandemic thing sounds bad- maybe I ought to  double-up my brew schedule... can not take chances with the beer supply.


----------



## phinz (Mar 17, 2006)

Bird flu has only killed about 100 people in the world. More people die of bee stings every year.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 17, 2006)

The Brita Water Filter Pitchers work great they filter out all kinds of stuff.
     If you do decide to do a bit of stock piling dont forget medications and pet food.It would be good to have a few games like Monopoly,cards and so on to pass the time if you didn't have electricity.I dont know why you would lose your electric.Remember 1999 what was it called? KY2? Remember the panic that caused?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 17, 2006)

Electricity is often lossed in rural areas due to falling tree branches, some drunk who crashes the car into a telephone pole with sufficient force to knock it down, squirrels shorting themselves accross line transformers (blows up the transformer or pops a main circuit breaker), wire breakage from the weight of ice on the lines, and one in the U.S., falling chaff from military jet-fighters during training exercises.. There was even an occasion where a huge solar flair causesd blackouts over a tremendous area of the U.S.

So there are a few reasons why electricity can go away, not to mention terroist attacks on power stations.

I would personall like to see smaller, and less centralized power stations.  This would make major blackouts a thing of the past, as down equipment would cause only local problems specific to small locations.

But that's just me.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## auntdot (Mar 17, 2006)

Putting away a bit of stuff for a hard time is never a bad idea.

But if the bird flu hit, and everyone hunkered down, there would be none of the usual services that most of us, except those who fend for themselves in the woods, rely upon.

The people who maintain our electic service, that requires constant attention, might stay at home.

And then our hospitals might not be able to function.

Of course, even if someone was at the gas station, the pumps require electric energy to get the gas to your car. So forget about any ambulances, or even your ability to move.

No police or other services.

Fear, nothing else, will lead to our society's collapse.

If we are going to go on, even in the face of a pandemic , we just have to carry on.


----------



## Constance (Mar 17, 2006)

It will come down to the survival of the fittest, Auntdot. 

My husband and I have talked about this for years. Fortunately, we live in an area where we could live off the land if we had to. The city people are the ones who would suffer the worst.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 17, 2006)

Frankly!I would not worry too much until it actually hits the USA until then relax, think about what you might do for a plan. And have a few things to keep you comfortable and happy. Im curious as to how this flu is going to hit America.Another thing to consider is the media hype as to how bad this thing really is.


----------



## phinz (Mar 17, 2006)

I have the perfect setup. Mak-90 and 1000 rounds of full metal jacket ammo as well as a Mossberg Persuader and 200 rounds of 000 Buck. If I want water or food, I can get it. 

The hype is overwrought. Right now it's not nearly as bad as they're making it out to sound. I'll get worried sometime in my next life.

A country boy can survive.


----------



## Claire (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm not a big apocolypse person, but lived in high hurricane threat areas for goodly portions of my life (Hawaii and Florida).  

I always have a fully stocked pantry and my freezer is fully stocked.  Always is, always has been.  You could live out of my house for easily a month.  (Must be that injection of LDS I got as a kid!).

When I did live in Hawaii and Florida, I'd stockpile plastic bottles, fill with water, and freeze so that my freezers were completely full of ice.  The longest I've had to go without power was the better part of a week.  As for water, only a couple of days.  Having that ice in the freezer keeps your food frozen much longer, and the source of water is a comfort.  If your freezer isn't full and you get the notice that the big one is going to hit, then fill the freezer with as much newspaper as you can.  It is a great insulator.

Usually you know when all hades is about to break out.  When the warning comes, scrub all your tubs and sinks with a clorine-based product.  When it goes from Watch to Warning, fill them all with water.  I hope you all know that you can do what I call a "gravity flush" of your toilet with a bucket of water.  Even if you don't use this water for drinking, having a way to flush your toilet, wash your face, etc, is really nice.

Having all that extra food is NOT a waste.  Periodically I scour the pantry, fill up a couple of bags, and hit the local food bank.  I think I keep so much food on hand because I simply come from a large-ish family and am used to being able to feed a crowd at the drop of a hat.  When something has been sitting on the shelf too long, it just goes to the food bank (we're talking non-perishables here).  

When the electricity goes, you get together with your neighbors and decide who has what in their freezer that needs to be eaten _tout suite_.  Then you fire up the barbie and have a neighborhood nosh.  Charcoal, lighter, and gas grills are literally lifesavers in emergencies.  But remember that life is a little easier if you, as the old song goes, "get by with a little help of your friends."

PLEASE don't forget to keep a radio that works on batteries and an extra set or two of the batteries.  Being at home alone in the dark without any news is pretty creepy.  

Please have at least one telephone in your house that is old fashioned -- a cord, plugged into the wall, no electrical outlet.  Sometimes these phones won't ring if someone calls you, but you can call out on them in an emergency. 

When it is all over with, take any meat from the freezer that has thawed and make chili, soup, stew, then re-freeze (this is assuming it is still cold and safe to eat).


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 22, 2006)

Claire said:
			
		

> I'm not a big apocolypse person, but...



Good stuff Claire
Karma to you.

Dried foods such as whole grains (rice, wheat, barley, oats, etc.), legumes (peas, beans, dry-roasted peanuts), and cereals hold up very well, especially when they are kept in air-tight, light-tight, moisture proof containers.  Honey is another food that keeps extremely well.  But with all of these, you need water storage as well.  Used two liter-sized pop bottles are great for water storage, as are used plastic milk bottles.

Another important aspect of food storage is knowing how to use the foods you have stored to make edible, even tasty meals.  So with that in mind, it's also a good idea to have some dried herbs and spices around, and salt.  Food can get pretty bland without them.  And keep them in moisture-proof, light-tight containers as well.

That's all from me.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## marmalady (Mar 22, 2006)

Echoing GW, Claire - good stuff!

Great tips - and along with the dried beans, spices, etc. - if you can purchase a little Coleman stove, or something similar, it's a great thing to have on hand.  Having cooked cans of Campbell's soup on the grill after Hugo, I can attest to the convenience of a small propane stove.  Or - if you have a generator, one of those little tabletop burners used on buffet tables.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 22, 2006)

part of my prepared "survival" packs and gear include: a water purifier pump and canteens; a backpackers stove and fuel bottle, with enough spare fuel to last a long time; a small backpacker's and full first aid kits; water proof matches and a flint; thermal blankets; candles and a lantern; 2 small radios including a hand cranked one; several flash lights; extra batteries; a pack saw and a full axe; a survival knife (think rambo); compasses; a 4 person mess kit with utensils; lots o' fishing gear; a large bottle of frank's red hot; several sleeping bags and backpackers air matresses; a few bundles of different sized ropes and bungee cords; a sewing kit; a couple of bandanas (for first aid, washcloth, balaclava/cravat); some garbage bags, a roll of aluminum foil, and a canoe in the backyard.
all of this can be loaded up in the truck and ready to go in about a half hour.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Mar 22, 2006)

Living in the great north, we have plenty of wood to burn, also a generator, large amounts of bottled water and other water.Plenty of food. I think if the bird flu hits the great USA we will maybe be required to stay indoors and away from people for the most a month.


----------



## Constance (Mar 22, 2006)

Very good advice, Claire. 
Don't forget to have 30 days worth of your prescription meds on hand, as well. 
Also have a first aid kit, and things like aspirin, kaopectate, anti-nausea meds, sanitary needs and petfood.


----------



## phinz (Mar 22, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> part of my prepared "survival" packs and gear include: a water purifier pump and canteens; a backpackers stove and fuel bottle, with enough spare fuel to last a long time; a small backpacker's and full first aid kits; water proof matches and a flint; thermal blankets; candles and a lantern; 2 small radios including a hand cranked one; several flash lights; extra batteries; a pack saw and a full axe; a survival knife (think rambo); compasses; a 4 person mess kit with utensils; lots o' fishing gear; a large bottle of frank's red hot; several sleeping bags and backpackers air matresses; a few bundles of different sized ropes and bungee cords; a sewing kit; a couple of bandanas (for first aid, washcloth, balaclava/cravat); some garbage bags, a roll of aluminum foil, and a canoe in the backyard.
> all of this can be loaded up in the truck and ready to go in about a half hour.


 
In all of this, I can't believe that a firearm and plenty of ammo wasn't included.

In the very slight event of a true emergency there will be those who will try and take what is yours, as well as the possibility that you might have to hunt for your food. A handgun really isn't the way to go except for close-quarters defense, as it's harder to hunt with one. We keep a rifle and a couple of shotguns, with appropriate ammo, on hand.

Along with that, if the electricity is out you will not be able to get gas. A siphon, or at least a siphon tube, would be a good thing, as well as some kind of container in which to put the gas. A 5-gallon container of gas, stored in your garage, with some Sta-Bil in it would work too. Just run it in the lawnmower every spring and refill asap so you always have it on hand. My 3-burner dual fuel Coleman stove runs off of Coleman fuel or gasoline, so if I run out of Coleman fuel (I keep 2 gallons on hand), I can use the gasoline.


----------



## GB (Mar 22, 2006)

phinz said:
			
		

> you might have to hunt for your food.


Well he did include "lots o' fishing gear"


----------



## buckytom (Mar 22, 2006)

i've often thought about getting a shotgun, but i know the odds are that it would be my a$$ with a nice pattern of shot in it late one night, so i've not gotten one. i can hunt well enough with traps and a bow. if things get really hairy, i know of a great spot in the mountains not too far from where i live that is secluded, defenseable on all sides, has a water supply, lots of game, fish, and wild edibles (seasonally).
oh, and i do have coupla cans of stabilized gas in the shed. the siphon tube is a good idea. thanks phinz.


----------



## lhanson (Mar 22, 2006)

Normally, I only spend a day or two worrying about the lastest scare on the news, but this one kind of hits home as my husband is a big-time duck and goose hunter and also does bird taxidermy out of our home.  From what I've read so far, none of the human cases have been contracted from migratory birds, but they are the ones who are spreading it to the domestic birds throughout the different countries and they in turn are the ones that have spread it to humans.  Since Hubby is so up-close with wild ducks and geese, I am a little on edge about this particular virus.  
I guess all you can do is be cautious, and let fate deal it's hand.  I have, after reading this thread, started saving our empty water bottles, juice and milk jugs to fill with water if it looks like a quarentine is in the immediate future and I have quite a grocery stockpile at all times, so not too worried about food.  Thanks!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 22, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> part of my prepared "survival" packs and gear include: a water purifier pump and canteens; a backpackers stove and fuel bottle, with enough spare fuel to last a long time; a small backpacker's and full first aid kits; water proof matches and a flint; thermal blankets; candles and a lantern; 2 small radios including a hand cranked one; several flash lights; extra batteries; a pack saw and a full axe; a survival knife (think rambo); compasses; a 4 person mess kit with utensils; lots o' fishing gear; a large bottle of frank's red hot; several sleeping bags and backpackers air matresses; a few bundles of different sized ropes and bungee cords; a sewing kit; a couple of bandanas (for first aid, washcloth, balaclava/cravat); some garbage bags, a roll of aluminum foil, and a canoe in the backyard.
> all of this can be loaded up in the truck and ready to go in about a half hour.


 
Methinks BT was a boyscout.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom (Mar 22, 2006)

on my honor,
i will do my duty      (that still makes me giggle if you say it right... doody)
to god and my country,
and to obey the scout laws.
to help other people at all times;
to keep myself physically strong, mentally awake, and morally straight.

http://www.answers.com/"boy scout oath"


----------



## phinz (Mar 22, 2006)

Actually, it's:

On my honor
I will do my best
to do my duty
to God and my country 
and to obey the Scout Law
to help other people at all times
and to keep myself physically strong, mentally awake and morally straight

A Scout is:

Trustworthy
Loyal 
Helpful
Friendly
Courteous 
Kind 
Obedient
Cheerful
Thrifty
Brave
Clean
and Reverent

Do a good turn daily.


Be Prepared.

Yeah. I was a Scout.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 22, 2006)

lol, ok, so i wasn't doing "my best". it's been almost 30 years since i recited that.

check out the scout promise from other nations. my favourite is the czech republic's. (the ones with king and queen in them kinda bother me tho...)

*National Scout organization promises*


*Australia*

On my honour
I promise that I will do my best
To do my duty to my God, and
To the Queen of Australia
To help other people, and
To live by the Scout Law

*Austria*

I promise on my duty
To do my best
To serve God and my country
To help my fellow people
And to live according to the Scout/Guide Law.

*Brazil*

I promise, on my honour
To make the best I can do my duty to
My God and my country,
Help the other in any opportunity,
And, live by the Scout Law.


*Canada*

On my honour,
I promise that I will do my best,
To do my Duty to God and the Queen,
To help other people at all times,
And to carry out the spirit of the Scout Law

*Chile*

I promise on my honour
To do all that I can to do my duty to God and my country,
To help others at all times
And to obey the Scout Law

*Czech Republic*

On my honor I promise that I will do my best,
to serve the highest Truth and Love faithfully at all times,
to fulfill my own duties and to observe the Scout/Guide laws,
to be prepared to help my country and my neighbors with all my soul and body.
(May God help me so.)

The reference to God is optional in the Czech Republic. See introduction above for explanation.[4]
*Finland*

I will love my God and my neighbour,
my native country and mankind
by fulfilling the Guide and Scout ideals in my life.

*Germany*

Due to the huge number of different Scout associations in Germany, there is no common Scout Promise in Germany. For details on the individual promises, see the entries in Category:Scouting in Germany.

*Greece*

On my honour, I promise
To do my duty to God and the country,
To help every person at all times,
And, to obey the Scout Law.

*Hong Kong*

On my honour,I promise that I will do my best
to do my duty to God and to my Country
to help other people
and to keep the Scout Law

*Italy*

With God's help, I promise on my honour to do my best
To do my duty to God and my country
To help others in every circumstance
And to observe the Scout Law.

*Japan*

I over an honor, swear the following article-three practice.
1. With a god (Buddha) and a state at serve and for truly defend it.
2. Always, I help other people.
3. I make a body strong, are healthy for a mind, and uphold virtue.

*Netherlands*

I promise to do my best (with the help of God) to be a good Scout,
to help everybody whenever I can
and to follow the Scout Law.
You can count on me.

The reference to God is optional in the Netherlands. See introduction above for explanation.[5]
*Norway*

I promise to do my best to serve God,
Help others and live according to the Scout Law

*Singapore*

On My honour, I promise that I will do my best;
To do my duty to God, and to the Republic of Singapore,
To help other people;
And to keep the Scout Law.

*South Africa*

On My honour, I promise that I will do my best;
To do my duty to God, and my Country,
To help other people at all times;
To obey the Scout Law.

*Sweden*

On my honour I promise that I will do my best,
to do my duty to God and my country,
to help other people at all times
and to obey the Scout Law.

*Switzerland*

With the help of God, with your help and happily I Promise to do my best:
- To study in details the values of our Scout Law
- To search or the meaning fo my life
- To be involved in the community where I live


*Taiwan (Republic of China)*

I wish to join Boy Scouts of China, and on my honor,
I promise that I will obey the Scout Law,
and all my life do my best.
To do my duty to God, be friendly to the people and
become a rightness Chinese citizen.
To help others and serve the public at all times.
To strive to make myself rich in knowledge, perfect
in character, and healthy in physical constitution.

*Turkey*

On my honour, I will promise,
To do duties to God and my country,
To help others at all time
To obey the scouting laws,
To be physically strong, mentally awake and morally strong.

*United Kingdom*

On my honour, I promise that I will do my best,
To do my duty to God and to the Queen,
To help other people,
And to keep the Scout Law.

Variations to the wording are allowed to take into account the different religious obligations of its Members according to Rule 1.1:[6]
*United States of America*

On my honor, I will do my best
To do my duty to God and my country
And to obey the Scout Law;
To help other people at all times;
To keep myself physically strong, mentally awake, and morally straight.

*The Outlander Promise*

On my honour, I promise that I will do my best,
To render service to my country;
To help other people,
And to keep the Scout Law.

This alternative oath was written early in the Scout Movement for Scouts who could not, for reasons of conscience, recognize a duty to a King, for individuals or members of religions that do not worship a deity, and for members of orthodox religions that do not use the name of God in secular settings. This oath is no longer used by any WOSM member National Scout Organization.
Retrieved from "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scout_Promise"


----------



## phinz (Mar 22, 2006)

I actually typed mine up from memory. Kinda scary, huh?


----------



## mudbug (Mar 22, 2006)

bucky may have forgot the words to the pledge but he didn't forget the "be prepared" part.

I'm impressed at your arrangements.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 22, 2006)

phinz said:
			
		

> Actually, it's:
> 
> On my honor
> I will do my best
> ...


 
Me too.  It's where I learned a bunch about survival in the North.  We had a great program back in the 1960's and early 70's.  I did a lot of camping, especially in the fall, when things were a bit colder.  We also learned to make snow shelters that would keep you warm in the coldest weather.  It is a valuable organization.  It's too bad that video games have replaced real-life training and experience, IMHO.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## phinz (Mar 22, 2006)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> It's too bad that video games have replaced real-life training and experience, IMHO.


 
+1


----------



## mudbug (Mar 22, 2006)

to quote the late great Warren Zevon, all we need is lawyers, guns and money.................

j/k everyone - some very good ideas here.


----------



## phinz (Mar 22, 2006)

Great song from an even greater musician.


----------



## Timeloyd (May 27, 2006)

I have added Pandemic or any Nat'l Emergencies to the Search and Rescue section ~ DON'T PANIC of The Galactic Hitchhiker Resource. 
   The Galactic Hitchhiker Resource was inspired by the Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy by Douglas Adams. It provides an infrormation resource to help you survive your journeys through time and space and a guide to hoopy cookies and other neat stuff to the Galactic Olympics and beyond ~ Galactic Hitchhiker Resource   ~=O

http://community.webtv.net/Timeloyd/GALACTICHITCHHIKER

   As you can make a fist and lign it up so the sun rests on it and counting fists till horizon you see the length of time till sunset this website wil provide all kinds of useful infromation to help survive. Well if it is not there let me know.
   The first part is The Galactic Hitchhiker Resourse with all kinds of useful and survival infromation and is a great Galactic Resource. 
   From the Olympic Rings on is The Galactic Olympics entertainment part with the Earth Olympics down under with International Search Engines.
   REMEMBER WHERE YOUR TOWEL IS


----------

